# My C6 A6 aged well........



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Took this snap outside the Audi showroom -Dubai

I must say my 05 A6 has managed to hold it own compared to the new kid on the block. (Visually I mean)


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

you just let me know if you wanna sell your ABT front lip


----------

